# A STINKY & SMELLY day at the beach! VIDEO & PHOTOS



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

Hi, we all had a great day...the videos are of Stinky and Smelly SWIMMING!!! yay  for the first time ever!

We started at the park :wink: 









We had to have some ice cream..it was hot out!









Stinky:...mmm..the water looks good...  









Smelly: mmm...I don't know..I rather go eat..









Smelly: and take a nap first...  









SWIMMING VIDEOS!
They had to keep the leashes on and all because that beach area was leash on only..but they still had fun! :wink: 

stinkyvideo.avi

smellyvideo.avi


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Oh how neat! I love the pictures and especially the videos.


----------



## czarina (Oct 5, 2004)

I like the picture with the ice cream. It looks like they want some sooo badly!


----------



## colleen13 (Jul 10, 2004)

oh!! stinky & smelly look like they had SO MUCH fun!!!  very very cute.


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

what a wonderful day you all had.. love the videos...


----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

they had so much fun!


----------



## Sophie's Mom (May 11, 2004)

The one with the ice cream is a gem !


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Now Cooper is jealous!! He watched both videos and ran to the bathtub for me to turn on the water.

Looks like y'all had a fun day! It's always nice to end the day with a little dip in the pond/river/lake/ocean/bathtub.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

omg those vids are great !!!!! my favorites ones as of now  stinky was hilarious  i bet they had a great time!!

kisses nat


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Vala those are great I love how Smelly just swims right back to the beach as fast as he can LMAO they are both so adorable :wave:


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

Ozzy&Lily'sMom said:


> Vala those are great I love how Smelly just swims right back to the beach as fast as he can LMAO they are both so adorable :wave:


  He didn't like it much so he wanted to get away as fast as he could...Stinky ran right into it... :wink: after checking it out first and did more than a couple of laps..  

 Thanks for the compliments everyone! :wave:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

lol they both looked like they slept for hours when they got home lol. what a fun filled action packed day! the video's are great too.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

so cute!! hahah those videos were so funny lol


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

Last one!  They were looking at a speed boat passing by...


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

Great videos and pictures! Smelly can swmm like a racer!! :lol:


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Such cute pictures and videos! That ice cream looks GOOOD!


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

I loved the photos and video. Too much cuteness. It looks like they had such a fabulous time at the beach. 

Leslie


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

Ozzy&Lily'sMom said:


> Vala those are great I love how Smelly just swims right back to the beach as fast as he can LMAO they are both so adorable :wave:


i thought that! they were great!!! loved watching them!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

ohh I just love your boys  Stinky reminds me so much of my Fizzy :lol:


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

Smelly looks like he wanted out of that water lol! They are both such good swimmers


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

Great pics and vids! Stinky and Smelly are tooo cute!


----------



## Lorisbabychi (Apr 3, 2005)

That was absolutely adorable. I still can't believe how well they are getting along.


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

Haha. Stinky and Smelly. Love those names. I can't get over it >P


They look like they had alot of fun. Wonderful pictures!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Great shots Vala.....cute videos!! My two hate the water


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Love the pics and videos! Stinky's video was so funny! It looked like he enjoyed swimming. And I love your Astro Boy bag. When I was little I used to love that cartoon! :lol:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

So happy I got to see the boys in action! I love the pic of them looking at the boat! :wink:

Are you guys using a camcorder? Is that how everyone is doing these? How do you get in onto the internet?


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

Thanks everyone for your comments! :wink: 

Cooperchi: my bf got me the backpack in Hong Kong..is leather and has a cool design...  the thing is, I've only seen 1 episode..the first one!  

Kari: Our digital camera has a mini video feature that's how we got the boys in action..It was the first time I used that and on Stinky's video you can hear me asking how exactly does it work without realizing I was already doing it..lol


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

My camera has that too!  I'm definitely going to try that!!!


----------



## amykate (Jul 6, 2005)

They're both adorable! It's nice that they had a good time.


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

Awwww...the picture and videos are great!! Looks like everyone had a blast.


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Cute Cute Cute I love them watching the boat go by and boy were they fixated on that ice cream :lol: :lol: Our camera has that feature too and we just tried it for the 1st time a few weeks ago We have had the camera for almost a year :roll:


----------

